# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الشروط المطلوبه لزواج مصريه من أجنبى المحامى وليد شحاته

## elavocatowaleed

*الشروط المطلوبه لزواج مصريه من أجنبى*


أن أجراءات زواج الزوجه المصريه من الزوج الاجنبى لها بعض
الشروط التى اشتراطها المشروع حتى يتم الزواج بشكل شرعى وقانونى
وموثق وفيما يلى أهم الشروط التى أشتراطها المشرع
1- تقدم الزوج الاجنبى شهادة من دولته او من سفارته الموجوده بجمهوريه مصر العربيه تفيد الموافقه على الزواج وعدم الممانعة 
2- أن يكون الزوج مسلما فلا يجوز لغير المسلم أن يتزوج من مسلمه
3- حضور الزوج اجراءات الزواج
4- الا يجاوز فرق السن بين الزوج الاجنبى والزوجه المصريه 25 عاما
5- تقديم كل من الزوجين كشف طبى بغرض الزواج
6- تقديم الزوجه المصريه شهاده ميلادها
هذه هى الشروط التى لابد أن تتوافر حتى يمكن للزوجه المصريه الزواج بزوج أجنبى
أو التصادق على عقد زواجها .

ت/00201118727840

----------

